# Alexander Solzhenitsyn Dies at 89



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,396721,00.html

I haven't read all of Solzhenitsyn's works, but he was an amazing writer. I loved "Cancer Ward" especially. He was a man who led an amazing life driven by his beliefs without fear of reprisal. He will be missed.


----------

